# Injection Ischium



## tristate (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello,
I do radiology coding. I'm wondering what code to use for an injection of an anesthetic agent into the right ischium for pain relief.   I'm thinking 64450.  Any other suggestions?  Thank you very much
Debby


----------



## marvelh (Aug 24, 2010)

You will need to check with your provider to see what anatomic structure was actually injected.  Injection of the ischium is similar to saying injecting the femur - coding is typically not based on the bone but rather the target structure that is located near / on / attached  / etc. to the bone.  

It could be the ischial busa - in which you would look at the bursa injection codes, i.e. 20610.

It could be a ligament attachment - in that case you would look at 20550

It could be a tendon origin attachment - in that case you would look at 20551

It could be a pudendal nerve that was injected - in which case you would look at 64430


----------



## rajkumark (Aug 25, 2010)

I would suggest 20610 if the documentation supports for injection into the major joint. The code 64450 would qualify when the documentation supports for injection into the nerve.

Thanks,


----------

